# You hear about the Aleve issue..



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I get bad cramps... so I take Aleve. Its the only thing that works for me. Now they say it causes heart attack and whatever else! I just got this Tylenol menstrual relief stuff... ehhh... its NOT working AT ALL! I HATE this! What am i gonna do... I've tried all types of things in the past and only Aleve works! Why did they have to announce their findings yesterday???? Why couldnt they wait until after this week, now that its THAT time again!!???


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think u only have to worry if u are at risk for heart probs...ur young and healthy i say get rid of the cramps!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

break your arm and stock up on tylenol with codine. LOL. i used to take my moms painkillers when i would get my period.


GO ON DEPO PROVERA---you'll never get your period again.







its a good thing.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Have you tried midol? I never used BC powder or Goodies for cramps but shoot, it kills my headaches/migraines most of the time. Advil use to work on me, but it doesnt have any effect on me anymore. Is it Aleve that causes a higher risk for heart attacks or is it the naproxen itself? Is it called naproxen? I think I may be missing a few letters but, oh well. I ain't no doctor







. 

Or a heating pad? I use to have horrible tummy pains that would wake me up in the middle of a deep sleep. I had this massager that heats up too. Oh it felt so much better. Also, exercise and stretching should help relieve cramps in the long run. 

So sorry for ya. I feel ya. I feel ya RIGHT NOW! LOL


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

It is the naxo... ingredient but as along as you don't take for, longer than 10 days and no more than the amount per day as directed... But I think if you can, take as less of it as you can. Have you tried Motrin?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 22 2004, 11:59 PM
> *break your arm and stock up on tylenol with codine.  LOL.  i used to take my moms painkillers when i would get my period.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25065*


[/QUOTE]
That is some SICK thinking! You drug addict!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I know what you are feeling...they took away my Vioxx!







I need it for my knee and the ankle that I broke this spring. Nothing works as well...I tried the Bextra and it isn't as effective but even now, they are investigating that. I say, everything has a risk and just take it as needed....they did that w/ the Dimetapp a few years ago, if there is ANY risk that they see someone could sue for, they'll pull it. It's sad...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Aleve (or the walmart equate brand) he he...is the only think that kicks my bad headaches. I would say that as long as you only take the recommended dose when needed, then it should be ok.
Unless they pull it off the shelf, I am not going to stop taking it.







It is good stuff!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 23 2004, 12:50 AM
> *I get bad cramps... so I take Aleve.  Its the only thing that works for me.  Now they say it causes heart attack and whatever else!  I just got this Tylenol menstrual relief stuff... ehhh... its NOT working AT ALL!  I HATE this!  What am i gonna do... I've tried all types of things in the past and only Aleve works!  Why did they have to announce their findings yesterday????  Why couldnt they wait until after this week, now that its THAT time again!!???
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What about Motrin (Advil). I love that stuff!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I get really bad cramps and migraines too and I take Aleeve or Anaprox (a stronger dose) for both. I just went to the neurologist and she gave me Celebrex to take for 2 weeks for "ice pick" headaches but I had to stop taking that too.

What is going on with all these medicines...don't they test them before going into the market? Now I'm stuck with nothing that works. I take imitrex for the migraines but what about my cramps and the "ice pick" headaches.

This sucks! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I've tried Avil... eh... doesnt work... I just tried Women's Tylenol for menstrual relief... ehhhh... it sux! oh god.... i'm dying here this morning!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you tried the ThermaCare Menstrual HeatPatches? Those help me a lot. They last for about 8 hours.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Dec 23 2004, 07:30 AM
> *I know what you are feeling...they took away my Vioxx!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I hear you about Vioxx.. I've been on Celebrex for my knees and that stuff is just a life saver for me!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i know what you're feeling. 

i would know i would have my period because i would always wake up at 5 am, with lower back pain and then having horrible stomach cramps. i would sit on the toilet for about an hour(it helped..i dont know why) and then i would get that nauseous feeling.

i would get the saliva building up in my mouth...and it tastes funny. and then i would start gagging. i would splash my face with water...didnt work.


the only thing that would relieve my pain---i HAD to throw up. so i would stand there (i never put my finger or anything down my throat)...but i would think about how i felt sick...and then i would throw up. and i would feel a little better, take 4 tylenols and then lay down with a sleeping pad. 


I HAVENT HAD THAT FEELING IN 2 YEARS!!!!! honestly...think about going on birth control or something. there's even a pill where you only get your period every 3 months or something.

im on depo-provera and i just get a shot every 3 months and i dont get my period. there's the spotting for the first year. but there is absolutely no pain at all.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Dec 23 2004, 11:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear you about Vioxx.. I've been on Celebrex for my knees and that stuff is just a life saver for me!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25113
[/B][/QUOTE]


Celebrex is off the market now too. I was on it for headaches and it's off the market. So is Bextra.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella+Dec 23 2004, 10:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Celebrex is off the market now too. I was on it for headaches and it's off the market. So is Bextra.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25121
[/B][/QUOTE]
I know, it's been hard coping without it.. with the cold weather we've been having my knees have been in agony.. but I guess I'd rather have knee pain than a heart attack. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I was told that ibuprofen (sp?) helps reduce swelling so amybe that might help with some headaches and knee pain?
I've been getting bad headaches and sometimes nothing helps!It gets bad that I just want to lie down and sleep. I was told that its a migraine but i don't get the sesitivity to light or nausea.
I think I might buy the Motrin Migarine to try.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 23 2004, 03:03 PM
> *I was told that ibuprofen (sp?) helps reduce swelling so amybe that might help with some headaches and knee pain?
> I've been getting bad headaches and sometimes nothing helps!It gets bad that I just want to lie down and sleep. I was told that its a migraine but i don't get the sesitivity to light or nausea.
> I think I might buy the Motrin Migarine to try.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25162*


[/QUOTE]
With migraines, you don't always get the light sensitivity or nausea, so it might still be a migraine, especially if lying down and sleeping helps it. I've found that Excedrin Migraine does a decent job of helping my headaches.. it's not super fast, but if you take 2 and then take a nap, typically it will go away by the time you wake up.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I love Aleve







I won't stop taking it. I take it when I get head colds...I can't think without taking one. I once took two Aleve, by accident, and within an hour, my entire body, and brain, felt NUMB!!!







Felt good though. I used it last night. I am seriously sick and stressed, but it works. I agree, use it in moderation when you need to, and if you do not have a risk of heart attacks.

~Elegant


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 23 2004, 04:03 PM
> *I was told that ibuprofen (sp?) helps reduce swelling so amybe that might help with some headaches and knee pain?
> I've been getting bad headaches and sometimes nothing helps!It gets bad that I just want to lie down and sleep. I was told that its a migraine but i don't get the sesitivity to light or nausea.
> I think I might buy the Motrin Migarine to try.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25162*


[/QUOTE]

Oh ibuprofen is evil lol i used to take it all the time becuase i am really clumbsy and always getting hurt anyways it get me a freaking peptic ulcer i am 16 i should have an ulcer!
I have been on honestly just about every pain reliver there is i get hurt so often proublem is i am allergic to most of them so like when i got 7 stiches in my arm they gave me morphine :new_Eyecrazy: anyways just had to say something about ibuprofen


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 23 2004, 12:59 AM
> *break your arm and stock up on tylenol with codine.  LOL.  i used to take my moms painkillers when i would get my period.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't recommend depo to anyone, I took it and as I started reading more became horrified.

It can take up to a year to get your fertility back, sometimes more. Also, some women have entirely lost their fertility.

I got off it.. I wasnt about to risk the idea of not havin kids.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I had a co-worker who was on the depo shots and her doctor told her to stop taking it because she was losing too much calcuim. 

I just read on CNN and it says that doctors are to limit the prescriptions of Bextra and Celebrex (?) to their patients... Geez, makes me nervous to really take anything! I wish there was natural produts to take for everything instead of having to rely on chemicals!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah....my doctor told me that i have to take calcium pills. i've been eating cereal and milk and eating cheese. but i'll definitely ask her if what im doing is ok. 


and about having children...i guess that would be freaky to people. i decided years ago that i'm not going down that route. lol. 

did you hear anything bad about those birth control pills that you only get your period every 3 months? 

thanks


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I haven't heard anything bad. I want to go on those too; The less periods the better!

You can drink orange juice w/calcium too.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

snoopychan----thats totally why i wanted to go on depo. if i could get my uterus taken out--i would . lol. 

i really hate having my period. i hated going to my cousins house (they were the only people i knew with a pool) and saying "sorry, i cant go swimming...maybe next week"










anyway, where do you live?? you wrote "south west". 


I HOPE NO ONE HAS PAIN OVER THE HOLIDAYS!!!!!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm in Las Vegas.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

las vegas!!! wow! its hard to think that people actually live there. you know? it just seems like a total party place and the only real thing you can do is gamble.







lol. i wish the bellagio was dog friendly...i had fun there.







and i won $250 at Treasure Island!!! wooo1!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Vegas doesn't seem like the "real" world. But I've only been on the strip. It doesn't seem real because you don't see any grocery stores on the strip! HAHAH


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

When was the last time you guys visited? You'll be amazed how much it'll be different from the last time you came! It keeps growing, and growing! :new_Eyecrazy: 
Everyones experience living here is different but i'm not too crazy about it! I've experienced alot of rude, crappy people more than nice! Oh no, I feel a rant coming on! *lol!* :lol: And others have experienced the opposite. But like the saying goes, if you have nothing good to say, don't say nothing at all...so i'm not saying anything!







The only thing i'll appreciate whenever I move away will be that most things are open 24hrs.! But whenever I plan to have kids (if I do  ) I wouldn't want to raise them here! Anyways...,
here are some dog friendly hotels here...
Palms
Hard Rock 
Westin are the ones I know of right now...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

hey i went there like 4 or 5 years ago. caseys cousin got married at the flamingo(i have no idea why...). 

that place is fun. ill look up those hotels.









thanks


and where are you moving to?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Snoopychan!--The only time I went to Vegas was for MILLENIUM! hehe. 

I also heard on TV that ppl there are more rude than ppl in New York(or did I hear it on SM?). I've never been to the big apple.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

You guys gotta come for a vacation again!!  
Yeah, I think maybe the people here are ruder than in NY. Maybe its because I live here














:lol: . I ran into a few rude people in NY but other than that, I loved it!!! I think its all the attitude of people moving here from everywhere!
I want to move to CA. San Diego, maybe? But i'll have to save up alot of $$$ Its like living back where i'm from!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi guys...for those of you that get migraines or terrible headaches what kind of doctor do you see? I have been getting horrible headaches for a while now...upset stomach, to the point of throwing up, light hurts my eyes, sound just about kills me. The only thing that works is to take 4 or 5 Excedrin for Migraines and to go to sleep. I have been getting about 2 of these headaches a week. I have always gotten headaches, even when I was a child, but nothing like the ones I am getting now. If I get one at work people who see me tell me I look like I could just lay down and die. Last week I had one at work and I actually ran into a wall as I was walking down the hall. By the time I drove home I was in tears because of the pain. Two pairs of sunglasses and the sun wasn't even out. Hubby told me I need to see a doctor but I just don't know what kind of doctor. 

For cramps I use Midol. I had surgery on my lower back, rod and screws inserted into my spine. The pain in my lower back sometimes can be really bad. A heating pad and midol usually work. I have tried the prescriptions my doctor has given to me for the pain but midol works the best for me. I do feel for you. I can be in a deep sleep and the pain will just wake me up. For me I can't wait for menopause...I know all kinds of things with that wonderful experience too. LOL.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Dec 25 2004, 04:26 PM
> *Hi guys...for those of you that get migraines or terrible headaches what kind of doctor do you see?  I have been getting horrible headaches for a while now...upset stomach, to the point of throwing up, light hurts my eyes, sound just about kills me.  The only thing that works is to take 4 or 5 Excedrin for Migraines and to go to sleep.  I have been getting about 2 of these headaches a week.  I have always gotten headaches, even when I was a child, but nothing like the ones I am getting now.  If I get one at work people who see me tell me I look like I could just lay down and die.  Last week I had one at work and I actually ran into a wall as I was walking down the hall.  By the time I drove home I was in tears because of the pain.  Two pairs of sunglasses and the sun wasn't even out.  Hubby told me I need to see a doctor but I just don't know what kind of doctor.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25365*


[/QUOTE]
Wow...It does sound like you should follow your hubby's advice and go see a neurologist, brain doctor. Two horrible headaches a week? Something is wrong with that








Good luck, and I'd say set an appointment ASAP before you're driving and end up blacking out and killing yourself. That isn't good, you know? Or at least go to a general practioner and ask him/her who you should see. I say you should take this VERY serious.

~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Dec 25 2004, 07:26 PM
> *Hi guys...for those of you that get migraines or terrible headaches what kind of doctor do you see? *


You may want to start with your primary care physician. He/She can then direct you to the proper specialist, if your primary doc can't help you. Some specialists won't see you without a referral. I believe neurologists operate that way. 

There is no need for you to suffer like this. If you are having migraines there are ways to help you......


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks guys. After the holidays I will start calling doctors and seeing who can see me. As I said earlier in a post I have had headaches all my life but they do seem to be getting much worse. And of course if you type in my symptons on one of those medical websites all that comes up is "cancer or brian tumors." LOL.

But thank you for your replies. I have been keeping a journal of my headaches to see if I can find a pattern. So far the only thing I can find is if I can lay down right when I notice that I am getting a headache and fall asleep I am much better. If I am at work of course I can't lay down. Oh well, I am hoping the doctor can give me something I can take when I feel one starting at work so I can keep functioning and not feel like a want to hit my head up against a brick wall.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Dec 25 2004, 08:52 PM
> *Thanks guys.  After the holidays I will start calling doctors and seeing who can see me.  As I said earlier in a post I have had headaches all my life but they do seem to be getting much worse.  And of course if you type in my symptons on one of those medical websites all that comes up is "cancer or brian tumors."  LOL.
> 
> But thank you for your replies.  I have been keeping a journal of my headaches to see if I can find a pattern.  So far the only thing I can find is if I can lay down right when I notice that I am getting a headache and fall asleep I am much better.  If I am at work of course I can't lay down.  Oh well, I am hoping the doctor can give me something I can take when I feel one starting at work so I can keep functioning and not feel like a want to hit my head up against a brick wall.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25374*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I know what you mean about sleeping.... Sometimes I get migraines and the way I know it is coming is I have a very mild headache and an overwhelming need to sleep. If I am home and can take a nap, then I won't get a headache. But if I am at work, and can't do that then the headache will get really bad..... I hope you can get some relief.....


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

snoopychan---why san diego?? the only way to get ANYWHERE is to take the freeway! i hate that. 

i tried looking at the palms website..i cant find anything about pet friendly or anything. do you have a link or anything?

Thanks!!

it would be awesome to have a maltese meetup in las vegas. lol.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Dec 25 2004, 07:26 PM
> *Hi guys...for those of you that get migraines or terrible headaches what kind of doctor do you see?  I have been getting horrible headaches for a while now...upset stomach, to the point of throwing up, light hurts my eyes, sound just about kills me.  The only thing that works is to take 4 or 5 Excedrin for Migraines and to go to sleep.  I have been getting about 2 of these headaches a week.  I have always gotten headaches, even when I was a child, but nothing like the ones I am getting now.  If I get one at work people who see me tell me I look like I could just lay down and die.  Last week I had one at work and I actually ran into a wall as I was walking down the hall.  By the time I drove home I was in tears because of the pain.  Two pairs of sunglasses and the sun wasn't even out.  Hubby told me I need to see a doctor but I just don't know what kind of doctor.
> 
> For cramps I use Midol.  I had surgery on my lower back, rod and screws inserted into my spine.  The pain in my lower back sometimes can be really bad.  A heating pad and midol usually work.  I have tried the prescriptions my doctor has given to me for the pain but midol works the best for me.  I do feel for you.  I can be in a deep sleep and the pain will just wake me up.  For me I can't wait for menopause...I know all kinds of things with that wonderful experience too. LOL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25365*


[/QUOTE]

While that could be something very serious it used to always happen to be and all it was is that i need glasses lol so if your normal doctor dosnt see something wrong you might want to get your eyes checked before you go to a bunch of differnt doctors before i got my eyes checked they were doing cat scans on my head trying to figure out what was wrong it was so bad


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

dr.cathy-- I don't know why but I like SanDiego; plus one of my best friends is there. Try the travel sites like Travelocity and under each hotel, under amenities and it shows you there...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I had my eyes examined. All is fine there. Contacts and glasses are fine. It is horrible to get these headaches. Thursday I was finishing my Christmas shopping and the cold air on my forehead from getting out of the car to get into the mall gave me a horrible headache. Told hubby we need to move somewhere warm. Asked him if he thought the health insurance would pick up the moving expenses? LOL. Even the smell from the perfume counters was horrible. I just wanted to throw up because of the smell - so overpowering. I did look up the signs for a migraine and I do have alot of the symptons but I am no doctor. Oh well, one more interesting note for my life - headaches. I wonder what old age will bring? I am only 39 but lately I feel much, much older. I think it is the gray skies outside. Won't see sunshine again until April-May. When I retire I want to move somewhere nice - not cold, snowy Ohio. 

Oh well enough whinning for now. Thanks for listening!

Give your little ones a kiss and hug from Lacey and me. Hope your holidays were great. Lacey had a wonderful first Christmas.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 25 2004, 01:58 AM
> *When was the last time you guys visited? You'll be amazed how much it'll be different from the last time you came! It keeps growing, and growing! :new_Eyecrazy:
> Everyones experience living here is different but i'm not too crazy about it! I've experienced alot of rude, crappy people more than nice! Oh no, I feel a rant coming on! *lol!* :lol: And others have experienced the opposite. But like the saying goes, if you have nothing good to say, don't say nothing at all...so i'm not saying anything!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I HAVE to agree with you on there being lots of rude people in Vegas.. My answering service handles the emergency maintenance lines of a bunch of apartments out there and holy cow, some of my worst most horrible calls have been from those Vegas apartment people. This guy actually threatened to kill me because I wasn't going to page maintenance because his stove wasn't working.





















I'm not kidding. Needless to say, whenever I see those Vegas apartments pop up on my screen, I totally cringe.



> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Dec 25 2004, 06:26 PM
> *Hi guys...for those of you that get migraines or terrible headaches what kind of doctor do you see?  I have been getting horrible headaches for a while now...upset stomach, to the point of throwing up, light hurts my eyes, sound just about kills me.  The only thing that works is to take 4 or 5 Excedrin for Migraines and to go to sleep.  I have been getting about 2 of these headaches a week.  I have always gotten headaches, even when I was a child, but nothing like the ones I am getting now.  If I get one at work people who see me tell me I look like I could just lay down and die.  Last week I had one at work and I actually ran into a wall as I was walking down the hall.  By the time I drove home I was in tears because of the pain.  Two pairs of sunglasses and the sun wasn't even out.  Hubby told me I need to see a doctor but I just don't know what kind of doctor.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25365*


[/QUOTE]
Your headaches sound a lot like mine.. I get 1-2 headaches a week and they are just like you describe. Definitely see the doctor because they have great migraine medications out there now. Unfortunately I can't take them because I've got other issues, but I've heard good things about them! Hope you start feeling better, headaches suck!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Mystify79-- all I have to say is







; thats horrible! 

Maybe living here and dealing w/yukky people is the source of my headaches! :lol:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 25 2004, 11:04 PM
> *My headaches often get worse with a nap.  They generally last for a couple of days and sometimes I only have a few hours between headaches.  Although I usually feel like puking/crying and I'm sensitive to noise, light, and smells, I tend to still be pretty high functioning.  I can usually still conduct class, though I certainly concentrate on quiet activities during these times.  No music and movement at that time!!!
> 
> I've had a headache almost nonstop this whole week.  Yesterday, it finally occurred to me to try and look up the medicine I was using on the internet.  Sure enough, the druggist sold me the wrong kind of drug.  It was actually for problems with the urinary tract and a SIDE EFFECT is severe headaches!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi, glad you figured out what the problem was! Gosh..... Oh, what ever happened with Coookie and the possible diagnosis of diabetes??


----------

